# Decoy Trailer



## KSOP (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone post or email me their pics of their decoy trailers used in the field, or have any ideas on building one or something in general for this purpose. I will use it to get decoys, people, and gear, from the truck into the field. I am playing with a few ideas but not 100% sure on how I want to set it up. I hunt mainly ricefields, plowed fields, etc, so it has to be able to handle mud. I have an Artic Cat 650 Prowler utv that I can pull it with. I am just tired of making a trips back to the truck. We usually hunt with anywhere from 2-5 people, & anywhere from 2-12 dozen duck decoys. Thanks for the help!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Im gonna modify mine this offseason so I can carry my Texas rigged duck decoys in it better. Got a few ideas rolling around in my head.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

KSOP said:


> Can anyone post or email me their pics of their decoy trailers used in the field, or have any ideas on building one or something in general for this purpose. I will use it to get decoys, people, and gear, from the truck into the field. I am playing with a few ideas but not 100% sure on how I want to set it up. I hunt mainly ricefields, plowed fields, etc, so it has to be able to handle mud. I have an Artic Cat 650 Prowler utv that I can pull it with. I am just tired of making a trips back to the truck. We usually hunt with anywhere from 2-5 people, & anywhere from 2-12 dozen duck decoys. Thanks for the help!


Put a steel rack up on top of your UTV to distribute some of that weight. Have everybody put their guns and gear on top of the roof of the UTV in that rack.

Run verticle posts up on the front of the trailer to hang decoys off of... dekes take up alot of space on a trailer, but they dont actually need the support under them anyway. This will allow you to get a smaller trailer.... which is going to be important when you are tugging on that thing in freezing rain trying to get it unstuck... lol

Also, flip your leaf springs over onto the TOP of the axle, so you will get more ground clearance. Should give you 4 more inches, which will allow for a larger diameter tire.... thus giving you about 6 more inches of clearance for basically no $$. Hell, you could even put blocks in there to give it more lift. That axle needs to be as high as possible.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I use the same trailer I carry my atv on, 5 x 8 and it works well. Justin has good advice about raising the ground clearance. Although you don't want to jack that trailer up too much, will make it top heavy with the machine on it.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Heres mine! 

Not for the field obviously but from the house to the field. Love it!!

I use something like the other picture. I know its not very big or probably not what your looking for but I made extensions along the side to make the walls taller. It can hold a good amount of gear. I like it cause its so light it'll float if you get in too deap of water or if you get stuck, you can unhook it and literally pick it up. I drive a polaris ranger with loops on the roof to hook up my texas rigged decoys to get them out of the way. Works good enough for me.

Food for thought.

Keep it going, I like new ideas!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Elaborate on the roof loops, please.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm guessing you are the only one with an ATV/UTV?


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

My $.02 is that a field trailer would be a hassle to load, haul in the mud, load back up, clean, etc. My goal in everything is to uncomplicate. 
I was able to rig my 6 wheel Ranger with a front rack, a box roof rack and another small box rack on the back of the rollcage. It was capable of carrying a ton of stuff. On the front rack we put all the shell bags and usually a dozen goose full bodies. Up top we threw three bags of duck decoys. I used the round framed collapsible decoy bags as they fit tight 3 wide in the rack. No strapping down needed. Holds about 10 dozen between them. 3 guys up front, dogs, guns and two more guys in the back. I also regularly bring 8 cattle panel fast grass blind sections for setting up where there is no blind. Those go up top and get bungeed down. Usually scale back a bag of dekes then to avoid making trips. I'll post a loaded down pic when I get to office. I sold that Ranger and got a new 6x6 and am setting up similarly.
Not sure if your utv can handle the weight, but if it can I'd go that route.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Gap said:


> My $.02 is that a field trailer would be a hassle to load, haul in the mud, load back up, clean, etc. My goal in everything is to uncomplicate.
> I was able to rig my 6 wheel Ranger with a front rack, a box roof rack and another small box rack on the back of the rollcage. It was capable of carrying a ton of stuff. On the front rack we put all the shell bags and usually a dozen goose full bodies. Up top we threw three bags of duck decoys. I used the round framed collapsible decoy bags as they fit tight 3 wide in the rack. No strapping down needed. Holds about 10 dozen between them. 3 guys up front, dogs, guns and two more guys in the back. I also regularly bring 8 cattle panel fast grass blind sections for setting up where there is no blind. Those go up top and get bungeed down. Usually scale back a bag of dekes then to avoid making trips. I'll post a loaded down pic when I get to office. I sold that Ranger and got a new 6x6 and am setting up similarly.
> Not sure if your utv can handle the weight, but if it can I'd go that route.


I have seen this operation, impressive the amount of gear we were able to haul.

I use a standard 5'x8' trailer with ramp. I have 3 pieces of sucker rod welded on top of the ramp that I can hang 10-12 dzn tx rig decoys on. Boards running down each side for people to sit on. Then you have inside the trailer to haul everything else. I pull this with a 500 Honda. Boggy fields can be an issue when loaded down.... But works pretty good. I will try and find a pic of it loaded down.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Here's what I use to haul gear/hunters. Springs above axle, wider tires in lieu of pizza cutters, 1x10 wood benches, expanded metal sides/floor, straight tongue. Ain't met a levee I can't hop over. Just keep it lightweight. All you need IMO.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Forgot the dog porches on the front. Mojo's are held vertically on rack by dropping into u channel emt clamps so I don't have to disassemble every time. Trying to find the right top for the new Ranger. Last was made of wood, not exactly sexy but super functional.

We used guns laid across the top to support all the gear on top of the new Ranger.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Using a 4-wheeler with a max of 2 people, the Otter trailer works really well. If transporting a larger group, a large roof rack works really well.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gap said:


> Forgot the dog porches on the front. Mojo's are held vertically on rack by dropping into u channel emt clamps so I don't have to disassemble every time. Trying to find the right top for the new Ranger. Last was made of wood, not exactly sexy but super functional.
> 
> We used guns laid across the top to support all the gear on top of the new Ranger.


Pretty slick, a tip for storing decoys on your roof rack, small trashcans. Its a NE thing when using long lines but if works if you have texas rigged decoys and a close knot.


----------

